# Canon CAPT drivers LBP2900 [SOLVED]

## Peacefaker

I have a Canon LBP2900 that I am trying to get to work, now canon has been nice enough to provide drivers as .rpm and .srpm now I need some help as how to install them.

rpm2tgz to get tasty tgz files, then configure and make. but it doesnt create all neccesary files.

http://software.canon-europe.com/Printers/Laser_Beam_Printers/Laser_Shot_LBP290010177.asp

I went the other way, used rpm to install the i386.rpm and the modified the init-script to work with gentoo.

after some consideration i might decide to make an ebuild for all canon capt printers. msg me if there is a need for that.

----------

## Peacefaker

Sigh, ebuild is far off. Can't find the time to do one. Here comes some rough instructions.

1. Download

Go to http://software.canon-europe.com/Printers/Laser_Beam_Printers/Laser_Shot_LBP290010177.asp

change OS to Linux and press submit, pick the only available driver and accept the license agreement.

Now you will get file named Linux-driver-capt-e-1.10.tar.gz

2. Extract

Extract the driver archive

```
tar -zvxf Linux-driver-capt-e-1.10.tar.gz
```

this creates a directory named CAPTlinux_1-1

in that one there is three directories: docs, rpms, srpms

docs: contains the manual from which i got much of this information

rpms: contain the rpm files for the driver, you can use these if you like

srpms: contain the source rpms for the driver, i used these to compile the driver not that i noticed much differance between using the rpms and the srpms

3. Extract again

Now we want to extract the rpms to get some files which we can actually use for something.

For this we use the rpm2targz utility

```

emerge rpm2targz

cd CAPTLinux_1-1/srpms

rpm2targz cndrvcups-capt-1.10-1.src.rpm

rpm2targz cndrvcups-common-1.10-1.src.rpm

tar -zvxf cndrvcups-capt-1.10-1.src.tar.gz

tar -zvxf cndrvcups-common-1.10-1.src.tar.gz

```

4. Installing the common module

I read the .spec file from the rpm to see what it was supposed to do. 

```

cd cndrvcups-common-1.10

cd buftool

./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr --enable-progpath=/usr/bin --libdir=/usr/lib --disable-shared --enable-static

cd ../cpca

./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr --enable-progpath=/usr/bin --libdir=/usr/lib --enable-shared --disable-static

cd ../cngplp

./autogen.sh --libdir=/usr/lib

cd ..

make

make install

install -c libs/cnpkmodule /usr/bin

```

Don't blame me if it blows up, corrups your system or anything, i changed some paths when i installed my copy as to install it to a sandbox first.

5. Installing the CAPT module

```

cd cndrvcups-capt-1.10

cd backend 

./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr --libdir=/usr/lib --enable-progpath=/usr/bin

cd ../pstocapt 

./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr --libdir=/usr/lib --enable-progpath=/usr/bin

cd ../ppd 

./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr

cd ../statusui

./autogen.sh --libdir=/usr/lib

make

mkdir -pv /usr/share/captmon

mkdir -pv /usr/share/captmon2

make install

install -c -s -m 755 libs/captmon/captmon /usr/bin

install -c -s -m 755 libs/captmon2/captmon2 /usr/bin

install -c -s -m 755 libs/captfilter /usr/bin

install -c -m 755 libs/captmon/msgtable.xml /usr/share/captmon

install -c -m 755 libs/captmon2/msgtable2.xml /usr/share/captmon2

install -c -s -m 755 libs/ccpd /usr/sbin

install -c -s -m 755 libs/ccpdadmin /usr/sbin

install -c -m 755 samples/ccpd.conf /etc

```

Make the fifo devices

```

mkdir /var/ccpd

mkfifo -m 600 /var/ccpd/fifo0

mkfifo -m 600 /var/ccpd/fifo1

mkfifo -m 600 /var/ccpd/fifo2

mkfifo -m 600 /var/ccpd/fifo3

mkfifo -m 600 /var/ccpd/fifo4

mkfifo -m 600 /var/ccpd/fifo5

mkfifo -m 600 /var/ccpd/fifo6

mkfifo -m 600 /var/ccpd/fifo7

chown lp:lp /var/ccpd/*

mkdir /var/captmon

chown lp:lp /var/captmon

```

----------

